# ninewells egg share/ivf advice



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi there
              my partner and i have been together for 6 years we have  been having iui at dundee for a while now this will be our 6th attempt  and we were thinking about other routes
  
  i am female 27 with 1 child from previous relationship
  my partner female 36 no children 
  
  we do not qualify for funding because i have a child already but we really wanted to look into egg share
  
  my partner is too old for this but i am not and really wanted to donate  eggs anyway but we were wanting to do egg share where i will donate all  my eggs in the first cycle and my partner uses her own eggs on second  cycle 
  
  we cannot afford to pay the price for ivf and she is too old for the egg  share herself but i would love to donate it would be easier if she  tried my eggs but she would like to use her own eggs
  
  im sorry to throw this all at you but didnt know where to turn ann mcconnell is like gold dust and cannot seem to contact her
  
  i was just wondering if anyone has any advice on what to do or if anyone is in similar boat
  
  many thanks for even just listening


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there, didn't want your post to go completely un-replied to!
Is Ann McConnell the consultant @ Ninewells? 
Your plan sounds feasible enough to me, although I can't recall having heard about anyone having done it quite this way before. If it isn't something that the clinic has done before, it may be something that they would have to put past their ethics committee. Are you and your partner CP'd? I don't know if that would make any difference or not.
The only way that you will get a clear answer (even if not immediately) is to make an appointment to see your consultant, and suggest the method of egg sharing. It would make a lot of sense for your partner to have an AMH test before going too much further, to indicate her likely ovarian reserve (and thus give an idea of egg quality). 
However, if you can find any evidence of anyone having done the same kind of egg donating scheme, I'm sure that would help when you see the consultant, even though each clinic can choose which forms of treatment to carry out/exclude.
Good luck


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey toots,
different clinics have different policies on egg sharing. I egg shared in 2009. At our clinic you gave half of your eggs away. I know some other clinics let you donate all your eggs on one cycle, then keep all your eggs on the next one. I'm not sure they'd let you donate on the first cycle and your partner keep all hers on the second. I may be wrong though.
This whole ttc lark is very confusing and frustrating at times. There's so many options anyway, let alive when there's two if you to potentially carry and/or donate eggs!!
Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Maybe email the clinic abd ask if they'd let you do what you're planning?
Lisa x


----------

